# Europe Trip



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Okay, so a few days ago, my Spanish teacher announced that the school was planning a trip to Europe. We will be visiting the following cities: London, Paris, Piza, Florence, and Rome , in 10 days. I always hear that people get sick when they go overseas, and that's why I gave up a missions trip to Africa. The idea of their food, combined with my IBS just scared me. Also, my friend went to Czech Republic this summer and picked up a bug, and came back with explosive D. I can't imagine that with IBS combined. I really want to go on this trip, but I know that I'll have to explain my situation to my teacher ( a really cute young teacher too) and I don't want them fussing over me. Any suggestions?


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey- I understand how you feel. Aside from trying to stick to foods you know will be safe( may I recommend bringing your own personal stash of safe food- there's nothing worse then being so hungry with nothing but danger foods around you) you should also def tell your teachers. I was way too embarrassed to actually tell my teachers so I wrote them all a note and they're all very understanding and sympathetic. Think of it this way- do you want to tell them before when you're fine- or risk having to let them know right in the middle of a wicked d attack? <-- a totally mortifying way to have people find out! Good luck- hope you have a great time!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey, London is a great place! After all i am there! Yo would most likely be fine in london. The water is good, the food is ok. (stay away from kebab huts. lol). If yo come to lojdon i would love to meet yo for a day or so!The Czech republic iso k. I was fine when i visited there! PAris is absolutly amazing! Its well worth the trip. Telling your teacher would be a good plan. In confidence that is. Just tell him / her that you have IBS and yuo will most likely be fine BUT you would lie someone to know just incase something shuld happen, which is what i told my group leader.PLEASE come to london!


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

The thing about bringing my own "safe food" is that I have to cross international borders, and I don't want to bring anything across that I will be checked at the airport for. (usually I bring slimfast bars with me if I have to go somewhere where I can't control the food). The other thing, Spliffy, is that it's a tour group, so I have about 30mins max free time, and that's at night at the hotel. And I don't think my teachers would look to greatly on meeting someone for the internet. But thanks for mentioning it, I'd love to meet someone else with IBS because I've never ever met anyone my age with it. I think that my mom will inform them of my situation at the parents meeting, I just hope that they don't ask me any questions in front of people, and I guess I can pray that I don't have an attack while I'm out somewhere.. Also the thing about water, it isn't if the water is good or not, I'm sure in a city like London, or any of the cities we're going to, the water is safe. It's just that you guys have different stuff IN your water than we do, and it's stuff I've never been exposed to before, so therefore I'd probably find something new that I'm sick with...


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Godsent319,Baby you go on your trip! There is bottled water everywhere. Just stick to bottled water and you shouldn't be any worst off than when you are home. Have your parents talk to the teacher and maybe you can pair up with an adult buddy. I went to London two years ago. There are beautiful public restrooms everywhere, even the subway. Paris and Italy should be fine too. I'm tryng to go to Italy this summer. I have to drag two kids and a husband. Go while you are young!!!!!! PleaseLove,ect (I'm an art teacher)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There aren't toilets on the tubes actually. But hat is the only place where there aren't anywhere. There are toilets on the trains though, and if you stick to toilets in pubs and retaurents they are much cleaner. NEVER drink the water in Italy. NEVER! Also never drink it in spain. In spain and italy even the locals drink bottled.The water in Prague isn't so good, so be careful in teh Czech rebublic. Don't worry about teeth brushing though- its ok for that. Just drink bottled water. It cheap!Its VERY cheap in ITaly.


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey I know what you mean about the fear of going away but wanting to go. Every year my school goes on a trip to different places in Eroupe for Feb break. Next year they are going to Germany,venence, and somewhee else. I have always wanted to go to Europe but am afriad to go. Good luck I hope you can go.


----------

